# California Reds anyone?



## PinkFox (Jun 15, 2012)

theres somethign about this breed that realy apeals to me form everythingive seen and read, but would LOVE to hear some first han experience.

looking for a nice medium-large size breed, tening to be mellow potential for light milk production but primarily nice wool for a beginner hand spinner...
these pretty sheep SEEM to fit all my wants and needs an supposedly have amazing personalities to match... 

so is anyone here owned by these pretty sheepies?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 15, 2012)

No but I wish. Back when I was thinking about being breed specific they were one of my top picks.


----------



## PinkFox (Jun 15, 2012)

they seem realy hard to find, ive ontacted 2 people locally and had no responce back...*grr arg* lol.
arnt they pretty!?


----------



## BrownSheep (Jun 15, 2012)

I found three or four people within a couple of hours drive, but I never contacted them so I don't know if the websites were current. Good luck Ild like to hear about them.


----------



## PinkFox (Jul 6, 2012)

looks like ive found someone local, asked them to put me on thier list for spring lambs (fingers crossed)


----------



## boykin2010 (Jul 7, 2012)

I have always liked them. I have a Katahdin x Barbados ewe that looks just like a california Red. I also think they are pretty rare when I was looking I couldn't find any


----------



## PinkFox (Jul 18, 2012)

ive got a ewe and unrelated ram lamb and possible a 2nd ewe lamb on hold for feb/march...
ill tell you, finding (and getting a respnce) from a breeder was TOUGH...ill be traveling a bit of a distance for these 3 but least ive got a while to get everything sorted...SOOO excited!


----------

